# Has anyone ever caught



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

a seagull before? if so how hard is it? came across this guy today at the beach, life quard told me he has been like that for a week now, he called someone to rescue it but they never showed up. I bought him some raw big shrimp he was very hungry. Looks like a broken wing. I plan on going back down tomorrow around 5:00 PM to try and catch him. The life guard said he would help me. 

Here's a photo of the poor guy.  

Andi


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Poor fella, that looks painful. It sure looks like a broken wing to me! I've never wrangled a seagull before but best of luck catching that poor creature. If it's been injured that long I'm not sure of is chances of healing properly will be, he might have to lose the wing...BUT I'm no expert. Hopefully a member with more experience with these type injuries will provide more info for you.
Good luck with your rescue!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Andi,

Never have, but the poor bird looks in bad shape. If you are able to catch the seagull, is there someone that you have locally that can work on the bird? I wish you luck tomorrow and hope you and the lifeguard are able to help h/her.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Andi, 

I have caught a seagull before, and in similar circumstances. They are hard to capture but I'm also inexperienced with "captures". They can run pretty darn fast and are good at evading people.

If the lifeguard mentioned that this guy has been like this for about a week, the prognosis is not very good. If the wing is indeed broken, then it would have started to heal/calcify incorrectly by now

I don't know how or what your wild animal rehabbers are like there, but the one I found was euthanized by the Toronto Wildlife Centre because it would never fly again. At the TWC, they don't keep them or try to find a permanent residence for them and they are also illegal to keep without a permit.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*There are a couple of wildlife /sea animal*

rescue places I could take him to not to far away. But if they tell me he will be put down he will not go there. I would not want to be the cause of his death do to having a broken wing, that is not right. So I will start calling around to find the retirement home he deserves to stay for the remaining years he has left. Our animal control here does kill them regardless of the condition. So sad.... I will let you know what happens tomorrow. Thanks

Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Andi,

Poor bird! That gull definitely needs to be caught and gotten to a rehab center. As Brad posted, they can run very fast, but I know you are quick on your feet. Definitely take a long handled net to give you a bit of extra reach as you will probably need it. I would try to "herd" the bird into an area where it can be cornered and caught. The IBRRC in San Pedro is probably your closest place, or South Bay Wildlife, or further away, the Wetlands and Wildlife Care Center in Huntington Beach. Their beaks are very strong and very sharp, so take great care not to get hurt.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

andinla said:


> rescue places I could take him to not to far away. But if they tell me he will be put down he will not go there. I would not want to be the cause of his death do to having a broken wing, that is not right. Andi


Andi,

Do think carefully about this especially after you have caught the bird and can see what his/her reaction is to being a captive .. also think about the environment a disabled gull would need not to mention the diet required .. a gull is not an easy bird to keep by any stretch of the imagination. I know you want only the kindest thing for the bird .. sadly .. that may not be what =you= want. I hate to have any creature euthanized, but there are truly times when that is best. Let's hope that this gull is fixable!

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi andi , Yes that is a badly broken wing. Poor guy. Unfortunately that is a very difficult break to fix, I am no vet but from my own experience with one I found just like it, broken in the shoulder area there isnn't a big fix for it. Extremely painful break. There is always rehebbers, amputation of the wing then given to a place where they take wild birds that can't be released back to the wild. If you can get close enough to get a blanket over it to catch it then try that way, just be extremely careful as that beak is very strong and has that little sharp tooth at the end and they bite very hard. Trust me there been there did that OUCH! Good Luck and keep us posted


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Well going down again later today*

it is going to take more than the two of us to catch him, boy he can run fast.... I will let you all know.

Andi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Andi...yep, they really do run fast  The one I captured was in a parking lot of a mini mall. I didn't have a net or anything and had to use my bare hands and after I corned and ran him down. They will make a lot of noise and bite hard when caught so be careful like Cindy (naturegirl) & Terry mentioned.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Had one several years ago*

When I lived in Sacramento, he had a broken foot so I was able to splint him up and in about 3 weeks he was good to go. That wing doesn't look good though, if it is a fractured break they might get a pin in it, but if it is a clean break like a broken in half pencil it is almost impossible to heal right. You might try some of the local universities down there for help like UCLA or USC they may have somebody willing to work on him. Be sure when you go after him that you have some leather gloves (I use welders gloves because they are long) they can really nail you with that beak, and do a burrito wrap on him with a towel because even one of those wings can put an eye out if he nails you just right. 

Good luck I hope you can get him

NAB


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I have caught several seagulls in the past. I usually cornered them as Terry mentioned it is much easier to catch them. 1 case I found a seagull with both wings shot after awhile of recover and so close to flying a car speeding sadly killed it. that was about 9 years ago. I had to use my bare hands to catch mine cause i never prepare to find an injured bird lol. They do bite hard but i have felt worse  . Good luck on atching this bird. 

P.S A big box trap may work if the bird is hungry never tried it tho.


----------

